
20 percent time - martinbuberl
http://martinbuberl.com/blog/20-percent-time/
======
jacalata
This sounds like people saying that all academic research should be product-
oriented. If you had a project with defined goals and clear benefit to the
company you'd get it on the schedule and call it work. 20% time is for the
other stuff, where you don't know where its going or if it'll be worth it.

~~~
martinbuberl
You should have at least a rough sense of direction. A defined goal and clear
benefits are definitely not necessary and I believe I state that clearly
("expect that most ideas will fail," "nobody knows what types of projects
eventually benefit your company").

